# belt or no belt for deadlifts



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

i've never used any support before for any lifts in the gym and was wondering when or if i should use a belt for deadlifts? reason i say this is because i started going heavy and lifting heavy weights for my size (i'm 70kg) and lifting up to 150kg and still gaining without any shoes, straps or belts! I dont really have a problem but some folk think i should/nt wear a belt! reasons being you dont development certain muscles to support the deadlift and the other is it will do your back damage without a belt! whats your thoughts as i only just started adding deadlifts to my rountine? cheers


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

I would wear a belt if your goint to max for 1 or 2 reps, if your training higher reps you should have no problem with form really, and a belt is not that important.

My opinions.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i always wear a belt!! theres no need to pull it as tight as poss but it still gives that little bit of help

it'll take you 2 seconds to put it on but it would take you weeks or even months to get over an injury eh

always better to be safe mate in my opinion


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

for my last set only...


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

I've never worn one myself, I would rather strengthen my core and built an internal belt...<o></o>


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i agree with everyone above....

mick.. definately

unc.. prevention is better than cure

cacti.. basically what i do

gaz.. in an ideal world yes, but some still need a little support


----------



## bwl (Mar 9, 2006)

new into this kind of thing and probably wouldnt get one to fit me anyway.


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I wear one for deads and squats but Im old


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

never used one me self


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

I cant dead wearing a belt, digs in and feels well odd!

But go with what feels good, if form is spot on there should be less need.

I have used one squating but have stopped this year and dropped the weights


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never use a belt when I dead lift but I dont drop below 6 reps. I usually train for the 8-12 rep range.

I have never hurt my back doing dead lifts, I have hurt it doing some bent over row stuff on a machine I didnt normally use going too heavy

I dont use a belt for squats either.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I have heard it said that if you can't do it safely without a belt, then don't lift that much.

I never wear a belt. I do use lifting straps though as my grip is weak.

Same as Scott, never go below 6 reps.............................................................

x

x

x

T


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

think your best to use a belt.

i wear a belt all the time for deads, especially after 9 months of not being able to do them due to a lower back injury.

wear one before you get an injury. especially going in the 1-3 rep range


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

agree with hacks and tatyana, i find higher reps beneficial


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Carnivore said:


> agree with hacks and tatyana, i find higher reps beneficial


But he said hes going heavy, you can't max on 6 reps and over, for the heavy weights a belt is a good idea.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I always use a belt for the heavy stuff - its not just about protecting your back - there is that much pressure pushing out from your stomach that you could be in danger of giving yourself a hernia.

Whats the point in risking any kind of injury, especailly a serious one.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Myself im moving away from using all supports. Belt, knee wraps the lot, but im usually in the 6-10 range anyway.

However for the very heavy stuff it makes sense to belt up..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> But he said hes going heavy, you can't max on 6 reps and over, for the heavy weights a belt is a good idea.


What is the point of doing singles?

Unless you are a powerlifter and want to know what your totals are they why do singles?

They dont make you grow anymore and increase the risk of injury.

Going within the range of reps to build muscle and strength it is far from being singles.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> What is the point of doing singles?
> 
> Unless you are a powerlifter and want to know what your totals are they why do singles?
> 
> ...


To find his total if hes new to deadlifting, you should know that.

That right OGX???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> To find his total if hes new to deadlifting, you should know that.
> 
> That right OGX???


I am sorry, I fail to find the significance of knowing your one rep max.

As my reps go up, I wait till they hit like lets say 12 reps then I add weight the next time, this might drop to around 8-10 depending, but it rarely goes below that unless I have a goal weight I use to test myself like lets say how many reps can I get with a certain weight.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ive never tried for a one rep max in my life - least number of reps i got to is 3.

But on the other hand I know quite a few people that when they bench they only ever do it to reach there 1 rep max. Not that that has anything to do with deadlifts


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I use belts for heavy deads only (which is all the time for me, lol) and heavy squats!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I am sorry, I fail to find the significance of knowing your one rep max.
> 
> As my reps go up, I wait till they hit like lets say 12 reps then I add weight the next time, this might drop to around 8-10 depending, but it rarely goes below that unless I have a goal weight I use to test myself like lets say how many reps can I get with a certain weight.


Well its just powerlifting raelly, like you go with the high rep ranges and add when you get to a certain point, me i go the other way i work on a % of a 1 rep max lift, say over 10 weeks i will steady increase the weight and i end up with a new bigger max every time.

Sometimes i cant be ****d building up slow and bang a lot of weight on the bar and i sometimes get hurt  so i wish i'd used a belt on them lifts at least.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Ive never tried for a one rep max in my life - least number of reps i got to is 3.
> 
> But on the other hand I know quite a few people that when they bench they only ever do it to reach there 1 rep max. Not that that has anything to do with deadlifts


I seen this too, guys going balls to the wall every workout for max weights, they didn't last long at gym, i reckon theres far more ex bodybuilders than there is current.bodybuilders.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I wear a belt religiously to every workout, be it a chest workout, a leg workout, a bicep work out, anything.

I feel more secure with it, which leads to heavier and stronger workouts.

I just tighten it up a few notches when i come to do deadlifts or squats.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul Govier said:


> I wear a belt religiously to every workout, be it a chest workout, a leg workout, a bicep work out, anything.
> 
> I feel more secure with it, which leads to heavier and stronger workouts.
> 
> I just tighten it up a few notches when i come to do deadlifts or squats.


Yes, same with squats, if i got safety stoppers there i go heavy no problem.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

tatyana,

i see wearing wrist straps for added grip as being far worse than wearing a belt!!

the mind-muscle connection is most subtle with the grip, when using a 'rolling thunder' i only have to add a .5kplate to my max and i cant lift it off the floor!! thats how balanced it is (in myself anyway) .

using lifting straps is how i initially strained my lower back, i got to about 220k on deads, added the straps (where my natural grip couldnt take any more) and got the bar off the floor and it went pop.

i hate the things, in all honesty i think the only place they have is when youve got an injury of sorts with fingers/palm/wrist

just my 2p


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> I seen this too, guys going balls to the wall every workout for max weights, they didn't last long at gym, i reckon theres far more ex bodybuilders than there is current.bodybuilders.


Have to disagree there - Some of the most impressive lifts ive seen first hand were by veteran lifters - 55+ age knocking out 400lb lifts.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big pete said:


> tatyana,
> 
> i see wearing wrist straps for added grip as being far worse than wearing a belt!!
> 
> ...


So you dont beleave in straps then? I use them all the time, as without them, im useless when it comes to deads! and id wrather look good and lift heavy (back wise) then have a strong grip with less weight, thus little results...just my 2p:tongue10:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

big pete said:


> tatyana,
> 
> i see wearing wrist straps for added grip as being far worse than wearing a belt!!


to be fair - this i was thinking myself...

but i'm just a firm believer in good ol' chalk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big pete said:


> tatyana,
> 
> i see wearing wrist straps for added grip as being far worse than wearing a belt!!
> 
> ...


Good post bro.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

G1, what are your forearms like??

theres nothing like thick forearms, looks better in t-shirts too,lol

work your static grip, i can virtually guarantee all your lifts will go up with it too.

Ironman, the most impressive lifting ive seen by a master lifter is the chap who runs BPO (Dave Carter) he's 59 i think (Ellis will say if hes not,lol) and the bloke can still pull 350k+. and hes about 6'3 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cheers Hacks, love ya!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> G1, what are your forearms like??
> 
> theres nothing like thick forearms, looks better in t-shirts too,lol
> 
> ...


Man that is super impressive

- and with respect to wrist straps - I only use them for once exercise - rows.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I lifted 220kg raw tonight, 1 rep, no belt..

I feel comfortable doing this where other people might not. Its up to you really, and how you feel actually doing the lifts.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Have to disagree there - Some of the most impressive lifts ive seen first hand were by veteran lifters - 55+ age knocking out 400lb lifts.


I am on about teens who are starting out in the gym, going heavy and getting dissapointed in a few month and giving up. You must of seen some like this i seen loads.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I believe everyone lifting heavy should wear a belt.. You'll only be complaining in the long term about a bad back..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I do not wear a belt when deadlifting, and have pulled 300kg at less than 100kg bodyweight, I have never had a back injury as I have always used good form, and progressed with weight slowly.

Injury comes from people who do not build up slowly, and jump up in 40kg lots.

If you are going for a 1 rep max, then the belt may give you a bit more, but for every week training I would avoid.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I believe everyone lifting heavy should wear a belt.. You'll only be complaining in the long term about a bad back..


Rubbish.

You will often find its those who religiously use belts find in the long term their back is not up to the level of the rest of their body due to excessive wearing of lifting belts.

If you are constantly using a support on a certain area, how is that area supposed to strengthen?

I imagine it like this- Excessive wearing of lifting belts is like wearing a caste. When you wear a caste(to support a broken foot for argument sake), once that caste is taken off, that foot/leg is substantially weaker and smaller then say your unsupported foot/leg.

By constantly wearing a belt, you are not allowing your lower back to build up strength to freely handle the weight you are consistantly working with.

Ok great, you can deadlift 300kilos with a belt on, but when it comes to the real world, and say you desperately need to lift a large amount of weight- what are you going to do, put your belt on?

Too many people over-use weightlifting belts IMO. Dont fall into that trap.

I much prefer to lift without any lifting aids, even straps- But then straps are not so bad when it comes to your grip failing under a big load before the working muscle, i.e Barbell shrugs for traps.

Build up your core power.

MP.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Saw this dude in the gym a few weeks ago who was so thin the belt was falling off his waist. Ufff at some peeps eh...:gun:


----------



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

I don't use a belt - whats the point getting assistance with your lift? Isn't the whole point to put strain on your muscles?

Can understand using one for lifting comps though.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

First off I wonder how many of the non-belt wearers here simply don't have a belt to wear..???

I have one but don't wear it. If I was going for the 1RM yes, but I'm not a powerlifter. MP was spot on, build CORE power, everything else will fall into place.

KS


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Majesticpower said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> You will often find its those who religiously use belts find in the long term their back is not up to the level of the rest of their body due to excessive wearing of lifting belts.
> 
> ...


Totally agree mate!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> First off I wonder how many of the non-belt wearers here simply don't have a belt to wear..???
> 
> I have one but don't wear it. If I was going for the 1RM yes, but I'm not a powerlifter. MP was spot on, build CORE power, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> KS


i Have 2! One so i can add weight to chins and dips and one for back support, I only use the one for adding weight


----------

